# MY TIN



## sum-kina (Aug 2, 2010)

HERES SOME PICS OF MY TIN! I DONT THINK IVE GOT ANY PICS OF IT BEFORE I STARTED BUT I NEED TO LOOK HARDER ON ANOTHER CHIP....

MY PLANS AND INTENSIONS ORE TO MAKE A WELL CRAFTED TIN AND VERY COMFORTABLE FOR FISHING....ALL DAY ONT THE WATER..... :mrgreen: 

I SARTED WITH WELDING AN ALUMINUM FRAME AND A PEDISTAL FOR MY SEAT IN THE FRONT. THEN FIXED THE TRAILER, NEW TIRES AND WHEELS, HAD TO LENGTHIN THE TOUNGE BOUT 3 FOOT, IT HAD A 10' ON IT BEFORE I BOUGHT IT. THE NEXT THING WAS THE DECK AND FLOORING, LONG NIGHTS WITH NO SLEEP THINKIN AND DREAMIN BOUT WHAT I WAS GOIN TO DO. IVE GOT A SPECIAL WOOD THAT A FRIEND TOLD ME ABOUT FOR CONCRETE FORMS, WHICH WATER CAN NOT HURT!
ALL 3/4 PLY FOR FRONT DECK, FLOOR AND REAR DECK. COMPARTMENTS WERE NEXT...ANOTHER COUPLE OF NIGHTS WITHOUT SLEEP THINKING BOUT THIS!! GOT IT FIGURED OUT, THEN WAS THE CARPET. KINDA SELF EXPLANITORY. THEN CAME THE SEATS.... AND JUST AS I WAS BOUT FINISHED I HAD TO MAKE A LIVEWELL IN THE MIDDLE SET TO CONSERVE ROOM AND WEIGHT TRANSFER IN THE BOAT... 

SO HERE ARE SOME PIC OF WHERE IM AT NOW, MORE TO COME

HOPE YALL LIKE IT, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK TIN BUDDY'S


----------



## sum-kina (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Howard (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking good, Howard


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice Job! The deck looks great!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks great Dude.


----------



## sum-kina (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks fellas!!!!

long hard nights on the tin but very happy with it....now i just need to finish up the fab on the livewell and some wirin and she'll be ready for the water sooner than i thought!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brine (Aug 2, 2010)

looks good Man.

Also looks like Dawg Nation in the garage... 8)


----------



## cali27 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice big deck, looks great. What size is the boat? what is this miracle wood called?


----------



## sum-kina (Aug 3, 2010)

cali27
the secret wood is a plastic based plywood thats used for concrete forms. i couldnt find it on the internet but i didnt search real hard....might be out there!!


----------



## sum-kina (Aug 3, 2010)

Brine said:


> looks good Man.
> 
> Also looks like Dawg Nation in the garage... 8)


 YES THE BULLDOGS ARE MY TEAM!!!


----------



## smljaw (Jul 28, 2011)

Sun-kina,

How is your boat fishing? I recently bought a Tracker Topper 1436 and am thinking about doing something very similar. Do you feel like the deck is stable enough at that height? Also, I'm thinking about cutting through my middle bench seat, like you did, for storage options. Did this work out well for you? Any advice you can give before I start my mod?

Thanks!


----------



## Spook (Jul 28, 2011)

That garage would look alot better with a big orange T in it haha


----------



## crlatoursr (Oct 8, 2011)

Waterproof PLywood
www.waterproofplywood.com/ :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 8, 2011)

Would look killer with an Orange paint job!.!.! :LOL2: 

Gotta say though we did have a big time at the ga-ms game last weekend


Nice rig!


----------



## Smokey496 (Oct 8, 2011)

Your boat is looking good.


----------

